# 16" long wood splits



## chesapeakesmoke (Sep 1, 2017)

I have been searching on the forum and online for 16" long wood splits to buy, but everything I find is a bad link, just chunks or mini splits, ETC. I am sure the info is here but almost impossible to sift thru all the non relevant results. I am near Annapolis MD so if there is a local place I can source wood that would be great if not any help finding a good source online would also be appreciated. I am going from a pellet smoker back to an offset smoker that I will also be using as a Santa Maria Grill this is the reason I want 16" splits. Thanks for any help. (Hickory, Pecan, Apple, Mesquite)


----------



## slipaway (Sep 1, 2017)

I get most of my flavor wood from Bass Pro Shop.

Every once in awhile they have free shipping so that's when I order a few bags of Hickory or Oak or??.

They are called mini logs but run 12-15 inches. You may want to go online and check them out.

Good luck................


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks slip away, If I cant find a local source or online source for 16" splits then I think Bass Pro mini logs will work for me. The price and delivery is not to bad either.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

ChesapeakeSmoke said:


> Thanks slip away, If I cant find a local source or online source for 16" splits then I think Bass Pro mini logs will work for me. The price and delivery is not to bad either.


Around here people usually do cut 16" for woodstove wood if they are selling it. Seems like you should be able to find stuff.


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 1, 2017)

Try Craig's List for your area.  https://annapolis.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=firewood&sort=rel


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks like it is all seasoned wood not kiln dried wood. Is it not safe to used seasoned woods?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

this place has wood.
http://bearlandscaping.com/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

ChesapeakeSmoke said:


> Looks like it is all seasoned wood not kiln dried wood. Is it not safe to used seasoned woods?


 seasoned wood is fine. Just that it dries longer than in a kiln. Everyone uses seasoned wood. Kiln dried is that stuff you buy at the grocery store in plastic wrap with the handles [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 1, 2017)

http://www.grillwood.com/

Big John's Wood Products


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> this place has wood.
> http://bearlandscaping.com/



This place is not far from you.


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone I now have a better understanding of what wood I can use and a couple local places to check out as well as a couple online if I need to. I have a moister meter from when I dabbled with making pool cues so I will check local seasoned wood places assuming I want 8%-20% max moister for cooking. If there is anyone in Maryland with local suggestions for 16" splits of dry wood feel free to chime in.


----------

